# NT love problem description



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

See full thread in ENTP forum, conceptualist link in "Very good ENTP/NT description....". 


Just a pointer.....


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Um . . . ok . . .


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Holy shit! I'm enlightened.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Not even a helpful link?

What am I? A detective?!


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

*cues afroman* because I got high, because I got high, because I got high... *exits*


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry for beliveing too much about you guys...

" VERY GOOD ENTP/NT descriptions- especially for NT love problems
I think these descriptions are almost a perfect fit for me. I cannot tell if it is so for other ENTPs.

This guy has perhaps done some thinking of his own and drawn his own conclusions (based on that he himself is ENTP). Well, I think it is good. The part (in Conceptualist) about the three main problems in a relationship with an NT, well...... That was spot on with me and my ex wife. What do you think about these descriptions?

I havent seen them around this forum before, but I might be wrong (havent checked all older threads)....

In his description ENTPs are a bit more nice guy than the normal description around here. But it fits me anyways.


http://www.davidmarkley.com/personality/conceptualist.htm
http://www.davidmarkley.com/personality/entp.htm

Regarding the other Type descriptions there I havent checked them as thoroughly...."


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

The comments on the original thread (whos link I cannot seem to copy correctly) are enthusuastic.


----------

